# Eingabeüberprüfung beim JOptionPane.showInputDialog()



## Brainiac (3. Jul 2006)

Wie kann ich eine Eingabeüberprüfung bei benutzung des JOptionPane.showInputDialog() machen.

Der Dialog darf nur schließen, wenn nur Zahlen eingegeben wurden (leerzeichen sind auch ok). Geht das einfach, oder schreibe ich mir lieber einen eigen JDialog()?


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2006)

```
while ((String str = showInputDialog) != null);
...
public String showInputDialog() {

   String str = JOptionPane.showInputDialog(null, "Bitte nur Zahlen eingeben");
   try {
      Integer.parseInt(str);
      return str;
   }
   catch (NumberFormatException e) {
      return null;
   }
}
```

so z. B.


----------



## Brainiac (3. Jul 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> while ((String str = showInputDialog) != null);
> ...
> public String showInputDialog() {
> ...



Mußte es ein wenig anpassen:

```
String str;
while((str = showInputDialog()) == null);
..
public String showInputDialog() {
String str = JOptionPane.showInputDialog(null, "Bitte nur Zahlen eingeben");
if (str == null) //Dialog abgebrochen
    return "";
    try {
        Integer.parseInt(str);
          return str;
    }
    catch (NumberFormatException e) {
        return null;
    }
}
```


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2006)

joa, war ja nur schnell hingeklatscht und sollte zur Inspiration dienen


----------

